# Speedcubing Meetings in Moscow (Russia)!



## Cubemir (Jan 4, 2011)

Here we will post videos from our speedcubing meetings in Moscow!

We have WCA competitions not very often so far, so we make unofficial meetings in Moscow almost every week. Also there are meetings in other Russian cities.

There were 51 meetings in Moscow In 2010!

Here is the video of our 96th Moscow speedcubing meeting 03.01.11






Thanks to Ivan Makachev for making this video!

Enjoy!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2011)

That video was very well made, awesome to watch :tu
I like Santa the magician 
Your meetups look like a lot of fun. Pity Breandan's Nperm only works for him


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 4, 2011)

It was edited very well and it was fun too watch.
I liked it!


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 6, 2011)

Some videos of other meetings
















Russian yo-yo contest 2010 (unofficial competition)


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## D-Faze (Jan 18, 2011)

*100th anniversary of speedcubing meetings in Moscow*

This saturday we celebrated the 100th meeting in Moscow!

Here is the video, that I highly recommend you to watch, because I worked on it at least for two days...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice video. :tu
I don't think I'd call it an anniversary though.


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 18, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Nice video. :tu
> I don't think I'd call it an anniversary though.


 
Maybe, but I don't know how to call it, then. Anyway, I can't rename the post's title now...


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 18, 2011)

*Funny*

russia really encouraged chessgamer from a very young age children were selected to become future world champions,

we will find many good cuber
...........................................................................

the return 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 27, 2011)

*The 101st meeting*

Sorry for lots of russian words)






Reserve link http://rutube.ru/tracks/4031174.html?v=9e31668c987b0f97f146dd845c7c0cc7


----------



## Grohuen (Jan 28, 2011)

WHy do you post it here??


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2011)

Grohuen said:


> WHy do you post it here??


 
BEcause they're awesome videos to watch??


----------



## Grohuen (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> BEcause they're awesome videos to watch??


 yea, they are cool!
it wasnt adressed to Dfaze.
There was a throlling post, which is deleted now


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> BEcause they're awesome videos to watch??


xDDD
His message was addressed to another guy, whose message was deleted by moderator or someone else


----------



## coinman (Feb 2, 2011)

If I ever go to Moscow, i hope i will find the time soon, i will attend a meting. Has there ever showed up any foreign cubers at your meetings?


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 3, 2011)

coinman said:


> If I ever go to Moscow, i hope i will find the time soon, i will attend a meting. Has there ever showed up any foreign cubers at your meetings?


 
Yes, Clément Gallet (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004GALL02), who was invited to our WCA Competition, also attended a meeting. It was the 7th of March 2009












He brougth this extraordinary puzzle...










Page of the meeting: http://cubemir.ru/events/20090307/20090307.html


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## D-Faze (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## D-Faze (Feb 18, 2011)

Simple video this time


----------



## D-Faze (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## D-Faze (May 21, 2011)

Wow, I haven't made meetings movies for two months, because of involving in more serious projects... So, yesterday's meeting movie


----------



## D-Faze (May 22, 2011)

A short movie about 21.05.2011 on bikes


----------



## Enter (May 25, 2011)

nice effect an the girl hair slow motion and OH free style  
great videos lep pozdrav!!!


----------



## D-Faze (May 28, 2011)




----------



## D-Faze (Jun 11, 2011)

*A meeting movie captured on my new Canon 550D*


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 11, 2011)

These videos make your meetings look super epic. Good job!


----------



## ianography (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a really nice camera and nice editing system!


----------



## D-Faze (Aug 7, 2011)

*Cube view of the meeting*


----------



## Cubemir (Dec 31, 2011)

149th Speedcubing Meeting in Moscow by Evgeny Sharov:






Happy New Year!


----------

